# Chin Bump



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

How do you guys usually clear Chin Bumps? I added salt but would be a good idea to buy Melafix and add it as well or would salt do the trick? the Chin Bumps on my P is not bad but what's the best way to cure it.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I did nothing and it went away on it's own,i don't like meds unless absolutly necessary,the salt will help though .


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

its a callaus formed from bumping the glass. if you have stoped it from hitting the glass it will eventually heal.it took my rhom almost a year for it to heal.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It will start to heal as soon your P stop rubbing the glass...give it time :nod: !


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

this seems like it is common??


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Time!!!!!!!


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

bumps like those typically heal on their own, but adding salt helps. just give it some time!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My last fish from Ash had a chin bump and it cleared up in about a month.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Doviiman said:


> this seems like it is common??


 a lot of fish sellers have fish in small tanks, and they get chin bumps. depending on the size of the bump it may taka a while to heal


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I HATE it when they get those chin bumps. I remove the fish from the tank and cut the dang thing off with a knife.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Red Bellied Bad Ass said:


> I HATE it when they get those chin bumps. I remove the fish from the tank and cut the dang thing off with a knife.


 wow ....For real.?


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Red Bellied Bad Ass said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE it when they get those chin bumps. I remove the fish from the tank and cut the dang thing off with a knife.
> ...


 Yes, for real, just call me a Jr. Surgeon. Let me walk you through the chin bump removal procedure that I have been perfecting in my 12 years of piranha keeping. This whole method should only take a couple minutes and will result in a bump free fish. It can be done with one person although having an assistant would be even better.

1) Have supplies ready. These include sharp knife, towel laid out on floor, net

2) Catch fish with the chin bump with net

3) Dump him out onto a soft towel, Do not use the nicest towel in the house in case there are any blood drops.

4) After he has stopped thrashing around, fold half the towel over him so only his face is showing. Place just enough pressure with one hand over the towel to keep him from moving. This will keep him calm, still, and protected during the surgery and keeps you from getting bit.

5) with other hand take knife and cut off chin bump. make sure to cut off ALL the bump because if you leave any behind it could grow back in a few weeks.

6) Lift towel with fish and return to tank

7) Thank your fish for being a good patient and wish him a rapid recovery.


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

I was thinking about that. I bet your fish doesnt like you for a while. Sounds like it would hurt like hell!!!!
:rock:

I added about a tablespoon of salt and Melafix. Gonna do a 50% water change in a week and see how that helps.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wow, i would just like to wait for mine to heal on my rbps :sad:


----------

